# A permanent extra Bank Holiday in the UK?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

What do the panel think of this idea?

There is a movement afoot to try and persuade the government to create another BH in the UK according to the BBC, which would address the fact that we have one of the lowest rates of public holidays in the world.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-61219129

Personally I have always thought that if we did have one, having it in October would be a good idea as there is such a gap between the August one and Xmas. If we didn't have a new one then maybe move one of the May ones to October.

A bit of triv about BH's here...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/ar...things-you-might-not-know-about-bank-holidays


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe start a petition for it on the Gov website.

https://petition.parliament.uk/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions?q=bank+holidays&state=open


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Now the triv about Bank Holidays was quite interesting but that page had a link to much more interesting triv about how biscuits got their names :grin2::grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Every day is a holiday for me! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Great innit


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It's a sad indictment of our economy when it can be argued, as many are, that having an extra bank holiday will boost our GDP.

They say that the increased activity in the service/hospitality sector would more than offset the production we would lose by shutting down every other industry! That could be true the country we have become.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Great innit


Yeah but even when I had a real job it felt like one big holiday most of the time.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep I've been on perma-holiday for over 5 years now...and loving it!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

During the four day week production did not suffer, so they tell us so let' have one around half term to help parents with child care arrangements.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree Pat - October half term would be good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A permanent 4 day week might also create jobs, some wives/husbands might not be too keen though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The arrangement for BH‘s in the UK is much to be preferred to here in Germany, for instance if Christmas Day and Boxing Day fall on Sat & Sun hard cheese, they don’t get extra days, May first is taken on May first I think the UK have the nearest Monday to the first, whatever day the occasion falls on that’s the day they have off so often a day off in the middle of the week, it’s only when I see my neighbours delivery van at home in the week that I know it’s a holiday and I mustn’t cut the grass.

Like you Barry, even when we were working, and that was sometimes from 6 am with a rest now and then, to 1am the following day for Hans when he had an urgent order to get out, our time was always as we wanted it to be, work like mad for a week or three and have 2 or 3 weeks off. Makes me feel tired just thinking about the hours he worked now. I of course didn’t work his hours, I did the house and dog bits.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> The arrangement for BH's in the UK is much to be preferred to here in Germany, for instance if Christmas Day and Boxing Day fall on Sat & Sun hard cheese, they don't get extra days, May first is taken on May first I think the UK have the nearest Monday to the first, whatever day the occasion falls on that's the day they have off so often a day off in the middle of the week, *it's only when I see my neighbours delivery van at home in the week that I know it's a holiday and I mustn't cut the grass.*
> 
> Like you Barry, even when we were working, and that was sometimes from 6 am with a rest now and then, to 1am the following day for Hans when he had an urgent order to get out, our time was always as we wanted it to be, work like mad for a week or three and have 2 or 3 weeks off. Makes me feel tired just thinking about the hours he worked now. I of course didn't work his hours, I did the house and dog bits.


Is it not allowed to cut the grass in Germany on public holiday days Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Is it not allowed to cut the grass in Germany on public holiday days Jan?


Never on a Sunday or bank holidays or before 9 am or after 9 pm unless you have a silent lawnmower.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'd think they were trying to rule the world or summat.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s a very good arrangement, I knew Someone in England who lived next door to the Methodist church and would cut his grass purposefully when the morning service was going on, very frustrating for the congregation. I don’t think anyone likes being woken up before 9 am if they don’t go to work. 
It is however a pain if it’s the only day people have a chance to cut because of work or the rest of the week has been wet.
It’s only in Germany puddle, you and the rest of the world can do what your country sees fit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> It's only in Germany puddle, you and the rest of the world can do what your country sees fit.


Oh no we can't but that's a different Fred


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Where is it written that we should work all the hours God sends??? South Africa has the right idea, 13 public holidays a year, plus voting days, plus those occasioned by rain, snow, high humidity, taxi strikes and the like. Show me a 'worker' who doesn't like a day off. Blame the guvvernment for this execrable state of affairs.


----------

